

Digg's Braindead Redesign - _frog
http://rpowell.me/2012/08/01/diggs-braindead-redesign.html

======
loceng
Fully agree. As I stated in another thread, a good looking UI doesn't mean it
functions well.

I'm not sure why they took this approach - perhaps thinking something was
wrong with the old Digg design? It was the latest Digg design that had the
problem, its precursor was fine and working well. They clearly don't have
someone who understands the nuances of functional design - or if they do they
aren't being listened to or valued properly.

~~~
_frog
I assume it's an attempt to differentiate themselves from other news
aggregators like Reddit and MetaFilter.

~~~
loceng
Because their model is working so terribly... Differentiation because you
don't know any better isn't good.

